#  Krankheiten >   Schmerzen,Srechen und Brennen im linken arm am rücken und an der linken brust seite >

## alexk

Hallo.. 
Um mich erstmal vorzustellen..
Ich bin 28 jahre alt 1,80 groß mit einem gewicht von zirka 53 kilo, bin dabei das rauchen aufzugeben... 
So nun mal zu der/den fragen die ich habe...
Ich habe in letzter zeit häufig ein stechen, brennen im linken arm und schulter, nicht im gesamten arm immer nur an verschiedenen stellen dazu kommt ein starkes stechen unter dem linken arm ab und zu ein brennen am linken oberarm an der linken seite meines brustkorbes und hintem am rücken..
bin natürlich deswegen beim arzt gewesen wo sich rausgestellt hat das ich eine trichterbrust habe..
die ärztin meinte die ganzen schmerzen und so sind aufgrund dieser trichterbrust und einiger nerven die vom rücken aus auch zb. durch den linken arm laufen aufgetreten..(falsch gelegen oder ähnliches) bin sowieso schon total paranoid da ich auch ab und zu unter plötzlich auftretenten herzrasen leide. so nun mein bedenken.. vielen denen ich davon erzähle sagen, -das klingt nach nem leichten schlaganfall bzw es hat was mit dem herzen zu tun..also die schmerzen nicht das herzrasen...meine ärztin aber wie gesagt ist halt voll der meinung es sind die nerven..hab nun ne menge überweisungen bekommen, pullmologen,kardiologen,ortophäten und psyschlogen... 
Nun würd ich gern fragen ob das jemanden bekannt vor kommt bzw da es ja mal ne woche bleibt mit dem schmerz ein paar tage ruhe ist dann wieder auftritt ob ich nicht doch bei anderen ärzten vorsprechen sollte...
mach mir halt sorgen... :Cry: 
Danke

----------


## Christiane

Hallo alex, 
ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine Schmerzen tatsächlich vom Rücken kommen. Deine Beschwerden passen zur Trichterbrust. Deine Ärztin hat korrekt reagiert. Such jetzt erstmal die genannten Fachärzte auf, sie werden sicher gute Therapieansätze finden. Melde dich danach bitte nochmal, würde mich mal interessieren, wie es weitergeht. Dann kann ich dir evl auch mit ein paar Tipps helfen. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## alexk

Danke... das macht mir immer mehr mut von anderen auch mal zu hören das es wirklich mein rücken ist... ja werde mich melden wenn ich bei den ärzten gewesen bin hoffe ich finde auch welche bei dehnen ich auch dieses jahr noch einen termin bekomme....

----------


## alexk

so hab nun nen termien beim kardiologen aber erst im januar 2010...meine schmerzen im arm haben langsam wieder aufgehört nun sticht es aber immer häufiger unter meinem linken arm also in der achsel...die ganze sache macht mich noch fertig...aber naja..bin echt gespannt was da so raus kommt

----------


## sun

im jänner erst! 
Das ist ja verrückt, gibt es da nichts anderes. ich bin nur so erschrocke über die lange wartezeit

----------


## alexk

naja hab heut nen termin bei meinem hausarzt da werd ich das nochmal abklähren, was ich sowieso blöd finde ist das das ich direkt neben einem großen krankenhaus wohne und mir meine ärztin nicht direkte überweisungen zu den ärzten dort gibt da es ja ich denkmal schneller geht...wie auch immer,find das auch heftig...

----------


## dreamchaser

Was wurde denn bisher gemacht :Huh?: ?
Eine Trichterbrust kann in der Tat zu solchen Beschwerden führen. Aber bei deiner körperlichen Konstitution sollte man die Lunge röntgen, um einen sog.Pneumothorax auszuschliessen (Luftansammlung zwischen Lungenfell und Rippenfell).
Was mir auffiel: wieso wiegst du so wenig? Du bist mit einem BMI von 16,4 untergewichtig (anorektisch) und solltest das dringend abklären lassen!!!!!

----------


## alexk

heute wurde ein ruhe ekg geschrieben was aber tadellos in ordnung war, desweiteren wurde blut abgenommen und urin. blutzucker wurde getestet was auch in ordnung war...habe heute auch Physiotherapie stunden verschrieben bekommen mit denen ich ab montag beginne...habe das mit dem gewicht heut auch angesprochen, meine ärztin meinte das es man durch angst auch sehr schnell gewicht verlieren kann, was bei mir ja eh der fall ist denn ich mach mir schon gedanken, bestimmt auch viel zu viel...außerdem bin ich schon immer so dünn und habe maximal 63 kilo gewogen...mir wurde ebenfalls gesagt das mein stoffwechsel sehr hoch sei und ich deswegen esse und esse aber nix passiert...das mit dem röntgen der lunge werde ich mal ansprechen, muss eh noch zum pullmoloen und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe mach ich da auch lungentests...

----------


## alexk

so bin heute beim orthopäden gewesen wo meine linke und rechte schulter gerönscht wurde...bei der rechten ist eine art fleck zu sehen weswegen ich auch ein mrt machen muss, bei der linken könnte es sein das in einer sehne eine kalkablagerung ist...
letzte woche wurde auch blut abgenommen was aber nichts ergeben hat...
beim pullmologen war ich heute auch da sagte mir aber schon die schwester am empfang das es bei meinen symptomen nicht danach klingt das es etwas mit der lunge zu tun hat....die sollte aber trotzdem geröntgt werden....mit meiner trichterbrust das hat sich auch erledigt da es bei mir kaum ausgeprägt ist...so nun geht das bangen woher die schmerzen kommen wieder los...zurzeit sind das stechen und brennen am linken arm fast weg jedoch habe ich nun starke schmerzen unter meinem linken arm (in der achsel) und am brustkorb... nun das wars erstmal....

----------


## Sascha11

Hallo. Ich habe haargenau die Selben Symptome wie sie hier beschrieben haben: 
ZITAT:
Ich habe in letzter zeit häufig ein stechen, brennen im linken arm und schulter, nicht im gesamten arm immer nur an verschiedenen stellen dazu kommt ein starkes stechen unter dem linken arm ab und zu ein brennen am linken oberarm an der linken seite meines brustkorbes und hintem am rücken..
bin natürlich deswegen beim arzt gewesen wo sich rausgestellt hat das ich eine trichterbrust habe..
die ärztin meinte die ganzen schmerzen und so sind aufgrund dieser trichterbrust und einiger nerven die vom rücken aus auch zb. durch den linken arm laufen aufgetreten..(falsch gelegen oder ähnliches) bin sowieso schon total paranoid da ich auch ab und zu unter plötzlich auftretenten herzrasen leide. so nun mein bedenken.. vielen denen ich davon erzähle sagen, -das klingt nach nem leichten schlaganfall bzw es hat was mit dem herzen zu tun..also die schmerzen nicht das herzrasen...meine ärztin aber wie gesagt ist halt voll der meinung es sind die nerven..hab nun ne menge überweisungen bekommen, pullmologen,kardiologen,ortophäten und psyschlogen... 
Nun würd ich gern fragen ob das jemanden bekannt vor kommt bzw da es ja mal ne woche bleibt mit dem schmerz ein paar tage ruhe ist dann wieder auftritt ob ich nicht doch bei anderen ärzten vorsprechen sollte...
mach mir halt sorgen...
Danke ZITAT ENDE 
Würden sie mir bitte mitteilen, was sich da ergeben hat?
Mach mir auch Sorgen.... Seit das Stechen jetzt unter dem Linken Arm angefangen hat.
Anfangs nur brennen auf dem oberarm hinten Arm und der Schulter.....
Kamm irgendwie erst seit ich verstärkt Fitness mach alles auf einmal nacheinander.....
LG Sascha

----------

